# Refill CO2 tank in Bay Area (San Jose)



## ltb420 (Mar 20, 2012)

Airgas is one of the cheaper places in San Jose but the one on Monterey Rd. is closed on the weekends. I end up getting mine at Carbonic Services in Santa Clara as it is near my work, they are a few bucks more expensive.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Look no further than Carbonic Service http://www.carbonicservice.com/

Then stop by M8Trix casino and gamble with your fish money heh


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

fusiongt said:


> Look no further than Carbonic Service http://www.carbonicservice.com/
> 
> Then stop by M8Trix casino and gamble with your fish money heh


Yah I need to stop by M8Trix. Just to check it out.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

It's just a card room and there's some quirks like you're not really betting against the place, but rather a person who's sitting next to the dealer. You also have to ante a dollar every time which can add up (more so on fast games like War or Black Jack). They have good foods and drinks and a nice sports bar so it's worth going to when a game is happening (like Warriors or now Sharks). It's not a full casino so no slots or anything like that, just strictly card games.

I had fun and good luck on the 3 card poker =)


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

I paid 22+tax for my 10lb at a local shop in east bay, a year ago. So I think $20 is not a bad deal at all.


----------



## chubky (Dec 31, 2012)

There's cutting edge paint ball. They only fill up to 5lb tanks though. 

http://cuttingedgepaintball.com/


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

Liquid Carbonic Services in santa clara.


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

huhu89151734 said:


> I paid 22+tax for my 10lb at a local shop in east bay, a year ago. So I think $20 is not a bad deal at all.


huhu - where is that place? would love to find something closer to Fremont than Carbonic.


----------



## Dragonxflare (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry to open up this old thread, but does anyone know if Airgas, or Carbonic services require you to exchange your tank? Or will they just refill the one you have?

I recently purchased a nice 5 lbs tank, and don't feel like doing an "exchange" with them, since more than likely, I'll get a old beat up one.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

carbonic only refill. airgas only exchange.


----------



## Dragonxflare (Jul 1, 2014)

AlanLe said:


> carbonic only refill. airgas only exchange.


Awesome, thank you so much! Can't wait to get Co2 setup from GLA


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Have you guys looked for places that sell/refill/service fire extinguishers? Usually, they are a bit cheaper. I get 2, 5lb tanks filled at the same time for about 20 bucks at wilgus.


----------



## pianomav (Feb 15, 2008)

Any recommendation other than Carbonic services that does refill in in SJ?


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

A search for "welding gas San Jose" brings up at least a dozen so I would suggest doing a search and spotting some close to you to call and ask about how they deal and what the price. It does vary all over the place, so looking for close as well as convenient and price is often worth a bit of calling to ask.


----------



## chvvkumar (May 5, 2012)

Dicks sporting goods in Daly city is where I get my CO2 refilled.


----------



## chanceofplants (Mar 21, 2018)

oh nice! anyone know of places closer to SF?


----------



## pianomav (Feb 15, 2008)

chvvkumar said:


> Dicks sporting goods in Daly city is where I get my CO2 refilled.


Do they refill 5# tanks?


----------



## chvvkumar (May 5, 2012)

pianomav said:


> chvvkumar said:
> 
> 
> > Dicks sporting goods in Daly city is where I get my CO2 refilled.
> ...


Not sure I have a 24oz paintball tank that I take there to fill up. Wouldn't hurt to call them up and ask if they fill normal tanks.


----------

